# steelhead recipes



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

I just started fishing for steelhead last year, got a couple released most but kept two. I had them smoked turned out like fishy bacon which was great lol.
Is smoking them the best way to go? I'm not going to keep to many but I always like something different.


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

IMO they are pretty strong tasting. I'm sure there are ways to prepare them so they don't taste so fishy but if i'm trying to cover up the taste, why not catch a different fish for the table? I know soaking fillets in milk will take a lot of the fishiness out of stronger tasting fish.

That said, I do love smoked fish and smoked steelhead is very good imo. I will usually keep one or two fish early in the season and that will supply me with smoky snacks for the rest of the year.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

My recipe is to just toss em right back in the water!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I tried preparing Steelhead in many different ways , and other than smoking them they were not very appetising or plain old no good. On the other hand, King Salmon is very good with Coho being the best.


----------



## NOTMRDUCKS (Dec 3, 2011)

Shortdrift said:


> I tried preparing Steelhead in many different ways , and other than smoking them they were not very appetising or plain old no good. On the other hand, King Salmon is very good with Coho being the best.


*I do AGREE! *


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

They are ok when fresh and steamed out or filet. I grill them and use steak seasoning. Turns out good. Just avoid eating the dark meat and the skin. Montreal steak,Kansas city steak, or even good old Italian dressing as a merinade.

promag


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Kinda surprised no one has stated the board recipe 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

This is a good one for FRESH steelhead, preferably a lake fish or a stream fish less than a day in. If it has any color, throw it back. They get nasty fast. It's an awesome salmon recipe too!

Ingredients:

1 1/2 pound salmon/steelhead fillets
Lemon pepper, garlic powder and salt to taste
1/3 cup soy sauce
1/3 cup brown sugar
1/3 cup water
1/4 cup vegetable oil


Directions:
1.	Season fillets with lemon pepper, garlic powder and salt to taste.
2. In a small bowl, stir together soy sauce, brown sugar, water and vegetable oil until the sugar dissolves. Place marinade and fish in a sealable container or bag. Place in the refrigerator for at least 1 hour.
3.	Preheat grill for medium heat.
4.	Lightly oil the grill grate. Place fillet on the preheated grill and discard the marinade. Cook fillets for 6 to 8 minutes (3-4 minutes each side)


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

Mmmmmmm I love the board recipe. Lol!

On a serious note; question for those who smoke steelhead, ( no, I don't mean "pack it in yer pipe")
What wood do you prefer to smoke with? 
I like using fruit woods like cherry or apple, but I'm curious as to what the OGF brethren use. 


Steelhead PSYCHO!


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

The best way I found is if the steelhead is fresh. Fresh as in not frozen. Caught that day is best and if it sets another day it's pretty much the same.

The silver ones will taste the best. The ones that are 'fresh' in the river.

Fillet and get the pin bones all out.

Leave skin on.

Coat the non skin side with olive oil, a little lemon pepper, a little onion and garlic powder, and a hint of steak seasoning.

Key is not to over season the fish.

Grill over charcoal skin side down. The fat from the fish will drip on the coals causing smoke that will produce major flavor in the fish.

After about 6-7 minutes (depending on thickness of fillet) flip over. Remove the skin. Cook till done 3-4 minutes.

If you haven't had fresh steelhead you're missing out. It beats King Salmon IMO.


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

Steelheadphycho said:


> Mmmmmmm I love the board recipe. Lol!
> 
> On a serious note; question for those who smoke steelhead, ( no, I don't mean "pack it in yer pipe")
> What wood do you prefer to smoke with?
> ...


I prefer hickory for fish.


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

As everyone has stated, the fresher the fish the better tasting. I'm talking about fresh river run or fish caught out in the lake. The darker and more beat up the fish the stronger the taste. That said, we make patties out of ours and it's almost as good as salmon if the fish is fresh.
Here's my salmon pattie recipe:

Great Lakes Salmon Patties 

Start with Great Lakes caught salmon (steelhead can be a great substitute!) 
Keep your fish on ice until you get it to the cleaning station. Then after cleaning get it back on ice!

I always do fillets versus steaks when getting mine ready for the table or freezer. That's just me. Remove all fat when filleting the fish. I leave the skin on until ready to cook. If you are freezing, freeze meat side to meat side and skins to skins. It helps to prevent freezer burn and it will keep longer (freeze in a block of ice if you plan to keep for longer than a couple months). When it's time to cook, I skin, "zipper" and debone the filet as needed.

Ingredients:

4 to 6 fresh salmon filets
1 onion
stalk of celery
2 to 4 eggs
box of saltine crackers 

First, start steaming the salmon...in a steamer on the stovetop or an electric steamer. Steam the fish for about 30 minutes (vary either way if you are preparing less or more fish).

While the fish is steaming, finely dice celery and onion. Take 2 or 3 sleeves of saltines and crush them not quite to a powder. I put the crackers in a big zip lock and roll to desired texture. Combine celery, onion and crackers in a bowl with 2 eggs and mix. If the mixture seems too dry add another egg. If too runny, add more crackers. It needs to have some "form".

Now the fish is finished steaming (when it flakes very easily), flake the fish apart and remove any bone that may have made it this far and chunk up the salmon in a bowl. Add the batter mixture to the fish and knead/mix it up. Remember we are making patties so don't add too much "batter" mixture all at once, it needs to be firm. Once you have the salmon and batter well mixed, start making patties to the desired sized. I make mine to about the size of a normal hamburger bun. 

Pan fry the patties until golden brown in a lightly oiled skillet. If you end up with more than you think you can eat, you can freeze the extra (before frying of course) in wax paper layers and a freezer bag. It will keep a good while that way. I know we always make some ahead when we make them.

Bam! I like to salt and pepper mine and smother with some ketchup before devouring. Cocktail sauce is good too...don't be afraid to kick it up a notch 

Enjoy!


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

thanks guys i'll definatly try some of these if I get any this year.


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

toobnoob said:


> I prefer hickory for fish.


Thanks toobnoob, I've got a couple nice hickory slices to smolder. I'll save them for some steelies! 
Can
Not
WAIT!¡!¡


Steelhead PSYCHO!


----------



## MY BONNIE (Nov 11, 2009)

Can them, they are good. Use it like tuna, or make fish cakes. These guys got a load of good eating. When I clean these fish. I leave the tail sections for baking, grilling, and smoking. Its bone free. The front section is used for canning. When the fish is canned, the bones dissolve.


----------



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

I made steel cakes recently. Very good!! I soaked three filets in buttermilk for a little bit to take off a little of the gaminess and, only because I was lazy, used the Old Bay salmon cake packet from the grocery store. They were really good! I am definitely getting the itch and can't wait to restock the freezer in just a few short months!!!


----------

